# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  Test print part

## bbinnard

Here is a colored and rendered image of a model I made for testing my Atom2 3d printer:

printertest.jpg

And here is a video of the finished part:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3E...ew?usp=sharing

Note that the print was made with no support structure. Congrats to the Atom2 team for designing a machine that can do something like this with no supports.

The bolt does not fit in the bolt hole because I did not allow enough clearance. But the threads on both the bolt and the hole look good.

The part should be printed at a larger size - probably twice the actual size I printed.

If you want to experiment with this model you can download it here:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3E...ew?usp=sharing

The STL file is 73.86 MB and has been run through the Microsoft Model Repair service.

----------

